# The Fuzzy Project



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

So I finally got my mice from Zoo Crew Mice this week. Two bucks and Two Does. They are going to be the base of a fuzzy/tricolor project and I can't wait to get started. This is my first time getting serious into breeding fancy mice and I'm really excited. 
This is their set-up it's tiny right now but as I get more mice I will make more tubs. They are used to living outside in tubs, so I'm guessing they think the garage is toasty  








This is the fuzzy satin siamese splashed doe. At first I wasn't sure if I was going to like the fuzzy variety, but I'm totally in love now  
















The other doe is a Swiss Webster PEW that was impossible to take a good pic of. She is definitely the calmest one to hold out of the 4.








This is the fuzzy pied siamese buck. 
















This is the satin tricolor buck.









Thank you Kimberly for these wonderful mice


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty mice, I love the density on the fuzzys.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

for some reason fuzzys just remind me of carpits lol


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Glad you are liking them! I felt bad holding onto them knowing that I wouldn't work with fuzzy/splashed, so I'm glad you took them.  Post when you have babies! And I will let you know when/if I get some good typey babies to help out with our project.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

aww i love fuzzies! Care not to let the garage go below 10C or they'll die :?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

10*C would be 50*F, they can absolutely live cooler than that. Mine have withstood 15,20*F nights without a problem.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Care not to let the garage go below 10C or they'll die


They have no more trouble keeping warm than haired mice and, as with haired mice, can live in temperatures well below 10C if provided plenty of nesting material.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

all mine got hyperthermia, boys alone and babies got really bad hypotherima at 10C


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've bred 'fuzzies' to be as hairless as possible in the past (for around 2 years I'd estimate) and all lived outside in the garage. No problems whatsoever with heat retention given sufficient bedding and food. In fact they were surprisingly hardy in general really.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

These guys have lived outside for their whole life and are really hardy. I have no worries about the temps, plus, they have lots of nesting materials and bedding to sleep under


----------

